# Price of Oil in Euros



## csirl (22 Jan 2008)

Traditionally oil is quoted in dollars.

In recent months, the dollar has been falling and the euro rising, so it is difficult to quantify the magnitude of the increase in the price of oil as since as dollars are worth less, the price in dollars is going to increase.

Does anyone have a link to a graph showing the rise/fall in the price of oil over time in Euros?


----------



## ClubMan (22 Jan 2008)

? [broken link removed]


----------

